# [QUESTION] OMFGB For DROID X?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Heres a question for all the Droid X users, How does r2's OMFGB for the DX sound? I know that we have CM7, but i love quality roms and think OMFGB would be a sweet addition to the growing dx 2.3 roms. It would be awsome if r2 would bring this rom to the dx!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya that would be pretty sweet. i dont have a tbolt. but the general consensus, that i hear from everyone else is, that it is awesome. so i would to give it a try.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm all for having a wide variety of roms now that its possible I've heard amazing things about omfg so would love to try it out....as for now I'm waiting for miui4dx

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

I would definitely take it for a spin been on cm4dx since nightly 2 but this looks just as good


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, I'd definitely try out OMFGB as well. It looks like an awesome ROM.


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

Would love this! Going to flash this on my wife's Fascinate as soon as I get some free time.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Now we just need r2 to visit!


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"bretth18 said:


> Now we just need r2 to visit!


Or someone to message him somewhere

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

i doubt he'll care about our phone. too many new ones to dev for. doesnt mean someone else cant though.

the more to choose from, the better.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> i doubt he'll care about our phone. too many new ones to dev for. doesnt mean someone else cant though.
> 
> the more to choose from, the better.


Yeah but either way they need to message him for permission if he says naw

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Someone send this thread to him! Maybe he will appreciate a group of excelent users


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi, I'm one of the developers on omfgb and omgb. This is something that comes up alot and me and r2 have talked about. We would love to see omfgb on every device, but we cannot develop for a device that we do not own. Between the three of us we own about 10 devices buy as you know they are not cheap. Basically unless one of us buys one or we get donated one it wont happen. And unless we find one for very very inexpensive it would be harder to justify buying one there is already a second variant of the phone out and we can't keep up with the new devices either. I will keep an eye on any really hood deals that come across yhough


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I vote in favor of the next dev phone being a droid x and going to xoomdev! I would donate my phone to you guys, but I don't think its the right time to switch to 4g yet. Thanks for the response!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> I vote in favor of the next dev phone being a droid x and going to xoomdev! I would donate my phone to you guys, but I don't think its the right time to switch to 4g yet. Thanks for the response!


same here...thats exactly what i was thinking. on the next phone and also on donating mine lol.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Timotato from Droid life is selling his with lots of extras for 200$ maybe less if he knew its for this he posted on twitter earlier


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

http://twitter.com/#!/Framework43/status/95249520530698240


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Framerwork43 you are the man. Are you just gonna port everything over to the droid x for us now? ha jk but seriously miui and omfgb so close together your a mad man.


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> Framerwork43 you are the man. Are you just gonna port everything over to the droid x for us now? ha jk but seriously miui and omfgb so close together your a mad man.


MUHAHHAHAHAHA 
You guys have been screwed by MOTO for too long! 
I really want to thank erishasnobattery (@erishasnobatter on twitter) for donating me a Droid X, it really allowed me to get shit done


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"Framework43 said:


> MUHAHHAHAHAHA
> You guys have been screwed by MOTO for too long!
> I really want to thank erishasnobattery (@erishasnobatter on twitter) for donating me a Droid X, it really allowed me to get shit done


I would like to personally thank you for making all these roms a reality for us, what are some things that make omfgb better than say cm7 as an aosp rom?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> I would like to personally thank you for making all these roms a reality for us, what are some things that make omfgb better than say cm7 as an aosp rom?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


Most people i've talk to have preferred. It almost like a lighter version of CM, less features, but it runs better and it is much closer to vanilla android then CM is.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

so vanilla android with a few of cm features but not so many that it gets bogged down, i've noticed that on cm7


----------



## ufish2 (Jun 7, 2011)

framework was just on twitter looking for a tester,i talked to him but I dont have the tech skills to give good feedback..doing gr8 thinks for the X..


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Framework, I thank you so much! I love that rom! I can't wait for this to get released


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

wish i could have tested it but look forward to the release


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Is it out yet?Is it out yet?
Is it out yet?

Haha. Cant wait to try!


----------



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

;-) How's everyone doing?


----------



## cygnusloop (Jun 13, 2011)

mobile_sensei said:


> ;-) How's everyone doing?


Tease! :gasp:
:android-smile::android-smile:


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

cygnusloop said:


> Tease! :gasp:
> :android-smile::android-smile:


Indeed he is a tease! Want to hear how this ROM is.

I just flashed Liquid ROM a little while ago.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"mobile_sensei said:


> ;-) How's everyone doing?


How is it compared to other "aosp" roms like cm7 liquid and justice? Less buggy? Smoother? Anything lol

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Raptor912 (Jun 11, 2011)

I think this will be the one I stick with for a while once it's released! Can't wait and I thank those who make it happen in advance!


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thought there was a release happening other night?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Still patiently waiting for this to drop.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Please release it! Im dying!


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Still waiting.


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

We know you are waiting. It isn't feasable to support 10+ devices between the three of us. I myself maintain 4. R2doesinc supports 4. And so does xoomdev. (there is some device overlap). Until we have a maintainer for the device you may never see a official build. With that being said i believe that someone is working on an unofficial port for us. If i find the thread ill report it back here

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

"linuxmotion said:


> We know you are waiting. It isn't feasable to support 10+ devices between the three of us. I myself maintain 4. R2doesinc supports 4. And so does xoomdev. (there is some device overlap). Until we have a maintainer for the device you may never see a official build. With that being said i believe that someone is working on an unofficial port for us. If i find the thread ill report it back here
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


Do believe Framework43 is working on a port he's tweeted pictures of it up and running so shouldn't be long everyone just needs to be patient the guy just brought us MIUI he's cranking out a lot in a short time

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

linuxmotion said:


> We know you are waiting. It isn't feasable to support 10+ devices between the three of us. I myself maintain 4. R2doesinc supports 4. And so does xoomdev. (there is some device overlap). Until we have a maintainer for the device you may never see a official build. With that being said i believe that someone is working on an unofficial port for us. If i find the thread ill report it back here
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


Many thanks for the update. Not trying to pressure you guys just looking to jump on your ROM for the Droid X. Did not realize that an unofficial port was about to occur but hope and pray that you guys and get to an official build.

Cheers!


----------

